#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  using negative energy

## VIRAL

Negative energy has been given a bad rep, but it has it's uses. Here is a spell I created that uses it. It is kind of a "fill me with your naughty black evil" spell. Enjoy!

Negativity charm

Get a peice of coal and spin it clockwise, then place it in your left hand and say these words:

I linger in toxicity
you know me as the enemy
your sins currupt me through and through
what you create I will undo
black is my heart, black is the coal
in sin you offer up your souls
my reservoir will never dry
neglect the beasts, indulge the fly
the vulture gaunt, the glutton worm
and cast the world into the storm
endow me with the energy
to smite the world, so mote it be!

Then use this energy for whatever end your wicked heart desires.

----------


## VIRAL

when you spin the coal around clockwise, or "deisol", you are activating the energy of the coal. the coal then acts as a focus for the energy that is specified by the poem. the left hand is more apt at absorbing energy than the right and is also the "sinister" hand. it draws the energy out of the coal. when you have finished with the chant, hold the coal in your left hand when you are using the energy for its (presumably destructive) purpose. the coal can be thrown away or kept as a talisman of entropic energy. a visualisation may be used with the poem, by imagining darkness gathering around and inside you.

----------


## thehulk077

thats right listen to my boy (he is sick)

----------


## thehulk077

Negative energy has been given a bad rep, but it has it's uses. Here is a spell I created that uses it. It is kind of a "fill me with your naughty black evil" spell. Enjoy!

----------


## VIRAL

Picky picky, tech. the coal is used as a focus for the energy invoked by the words. I decided to use coal instead of lead because lead can be more harmful to the user. wolframite can also be used.

----------


## VIRAL

Ahh, I see. Wiccan. Well the premise of this spell is to draw up the energies yourself, and once you have dispatched the energy for its purpose it shouldn't be too much in your system. Do you beleive in the rule of three? That may be a problem in such spells because the intention is far from "harm none".

----------


## isis

THIS IS INSTERING I HAVE ONE QUESTIONS THOUGH WELL NOT REALLY MY QUESTIONS BUT A FRIEND OF MINE.

what about The material? can something else be used?

----------


## VIRAL

obsidian, animal skulls, wulfenite (or maybe it's wolframite. the clear one made of lead + sulphur, not the red one.) ooh, and sulphur, and jet, ebony, and i guess maybe obsidian, perhapse the opaque kind is better. coal has the right energy and is easy to get. rock coal could be expected to work better, but charcoal will suffice. maybe a rock with a sinister rune or sigil on it (perhapse thurisaz?)

----------


## Xaeos Mergan

Making other people suffer sucks. I've seen too much of it in my life. Boring.

----------


## VIRAL

in certain cases it is called for and the spell can be used for lots of things other than making people suffer. like causing a corrupt system to crumble, for example, or for getting rid of unwanted influences.

----------


## isis

> obsidian, animal skulls, wulfenite (or maybe it's wolframite. the clear one made of lead + sulphur, not the red one.) ooh, and sulphur, and jet, ebony, and i guess maybe obsidian, perhapse the opaque kind is better. coal has the right energy and is easy to get. rock coal could be expected to work better, but charcoal will suffice. maybe a rock with a sinister rune or sigil on it (perhapse thurisaz?)


thank you my friend i am greatful for this. the friend i speek of did not know if a spell like this could work and wanted me to take a look. i told the person that it is a good spell and that it would work..

thank you again my friend and thank you for posting it...

----------


## isis

> Not my ritual, of course, but what seems to be the main focus here is the fact that coal is black. Perhaps you could substitute obsidian, or some other dark stone of some kind?
> 
> What do you say, VIRAL?
> 
> <3,
> Tech


thank you too my friend you and viral are the best.

----------


## Reinga

Ok I've just read this whole thread and though the idea is intresting I fail to see why you would want to invoke negitive energy? Negitive energy is the dualistic energy of everything and I just don't understand the purpose of using it. You say that it could be used to break things down TRUE however do you not feel there is a better way? I dont mean to sound like a "nay sayer" but I just fail to so the purpose in working with such ideas it seems bacwards like square weels, please don't take this the wrong way its just my view and feel free to disagree and I do not mean to sound like a troll if it comes across like I am.

----------


## VIRAL

Bad joojoo is just as useful as good joojoo. Plus you can also use it to not only attack, but banish unwanted influences (albeit in an aggressive way). I'm sure you can find something in your world to attack; hatred is a natural emotion and healthy at the proper levels.

----------


## Reinga

> Bad joojoo is just as useful as good joojoo. Plus you can also use it to not only attack, but banish unwanted influences (albeit in an aggressive way). I'm sure you can find something in your world to attack; hatred is a natural emotion and healthy at the proper levels.


Ok you started of talking about using nevitive energy and now you are talking about hatred? so this is my point hatred yes emotions such as this can be and have been used BUT negitive energy is anti-energy and I fail to see a purpose for anti energy, maybe i have mis read what you are saying. Energy is energy there is no good or bad.

----------


## spiritual_aspirant

I mean no offense, but I've been taught that when it comes to negative energy, it's better to get rid of it or to transmute it. We are swimming in an infinite ocean of energy, why don't you just tap into that available energy rather than absorbing negative energy? You might end up contaminating yourself. This is just my opinion based on what I've been taught.

----------


## VIRAL

Re: spiritual_aspirant



> Ahh, I see. Wiccan. Well the premise of this spell is to draw up the energies yourself, and once you have dispatched the energy for its purpose it shouldn't be too much in your system. Do you beleive in the rule of three? That may be a problem in such spells because the intention is far from "harm none".


as stated above, the energy goes towards its purpose and does not necessarily stay in your system at unhealthy levels... and in response to reinga, negative energy does not necessarily mean an absence of energy, it is simply a term for destructive/ entropic energies. Spells like this are not for everyone, use your own discretion.

----------


## MILOmassacre

Using negative energy - Does it mean you make a deal with them?
Negative energy has an advantage and disadvantages. It depends on how you work with it (:

----------


## VIRAL

do you have to make a deal with a light switch when you turn it on?

----------


## MILOmassacre

No, I don't. As far as I know, other beings who have the negativity in their bodies still make a deal with it. Please correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## Ambrose

Maybe "making a deal" is not the right way to describe it.It is not a sentient being.I think that you want to say that people learn how to "cope" with it, by avoiding/reducing the negative efects (sorry for the pun).What do you mean by negative energy anyway?Emotional energy like in negative emotions?

----------


## VIRAL

that is up to the caster. the energy is more the dark side of the force, i.e. death energies.

----------


## MILOmassacre

> Ambrose 
> Maybe "making a deal" is not the right way to describe it.It is not a sentient being.I think that you want to say that people learn how to "cope" with it, by avoiding/reducing the negative efects (sorry for the pun).What do you mean by negative energy anyway?Emotional energy like in negative emotions?


Yes, you are right. I meant "cope". Don't be sorry. I should thank to you. It is quite hard for me to say in english. I am sorry. Thanks, Ambrose.

----------

